# We tried a new spot today...



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Hunt 12-14-19




__
OrangeMilk


__
Dec 14, 2019








Seems to work pretty well, man, I do love a flooded corn field. Would have been better if I was shooting straight.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice....jealous !


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Awesome!


----------

